# VW Finally solved my DSG transmission problem mystery



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

I apologize in advance to those here who may be weary of this topic as I've posted multiple threads before over the past year. But since I brought home my 2008 Eos Lux 2.0T last year I have had issues with the DSG transmission.


My car experienced intermittent transmission surging, usually at low speed, both in first gear and especially in reverse where it was more obvious. It felt like a choppy stutter. It was worse when the car was hot but always happened when I was applying just a small amount of pressure on the throttle. 
I also had another issue when launching the car, when putting the pedal down hard when entering fast traffic from a dead stop. I'd hit the gas and the whole car would hedge as power would disappear for a terrifying few seconds. It was something quite different than turbo lag.
The VW dealer first looked at the transmission about 4 months after I bought the car. Because the Eos is still somewhat of a novelty to my dealer here in Seattle, there was a bit of head scratching on these issues, especially as the computer wasn't producing any fault codes. Making them even more elusive, the problems were intermittent and erratic so the mechanics had a hard time repeating the problems in the short time I'd be at the dealer.
During a test drive in Feb 2008, with one of the VW mechanics driving the car, it finally did the choppy surging thing on command. Working from a TSB on the DSG transmissions, they surmised it was a faulty Mechatronics unit. So they ordered one from Germany and installed it. That seemed to make the surging problem go away for a while. But again, it was intermittent. And I still had the hedge.
The car went back in a couple more times but they simply could not replicate what it was doing for me. I was lucky that the shop had a really smart, patient service supervisor. In June of this year he finally figured out what was causing the hedging from hard starts. Though we thought the culprit all along was the tranny, the problem stemmed from a faulty brake switch sensor. Apparently the DSG transmission has a protection mechanism built in that prevents excessive power from being delivered to it if the brakes are on. I was taking my foot off the brake and pushing on the gas for power but the switch would lag and make the tranny think the brakes were still on. They replaced the switch and there was no more hedge.
Unfortunately, the choppy stutter continued. I finally brought the car in for its 10,000 mile service last week and pleaded with them, once and for all, to fix the choppy transmission issue. But again, they would take the car on test drives and it would not repeat the behavior that it did for me all the time. They'd call me and said there were no fault codes and the tranny was smooth as silk.
This morning, at our wits end, they proposed one more test. They said that if it was OK with me they were going to have one of their service techs take the car on an hour-long drive. I agreed, as the problem was more frequent when the car was hot. They took the car on the drive and reported back, much to my relief, that they finally got it to misbehave.
They took it back to the shop, dropped the transmission, and discovered that it had a warped clutch plate that was the cause of the problem all along. They're flying one in from LA and I should have my car back in a couple of days.
Sorry for the long post but I've encountered a few others here who have had similar problems with their DSG transmissions. As the technology is still relatively new (and my dealer's service department admitted that there is a bit of a learning curve remaining for them) I wanted to document these solutions for the benefit of others here.

_Modified by cjboffoli at 7:44 PM 10-13-2008_


_Modified by cjboffoli at 7:10 AM 10-15-2008_


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

Good to hear that they finally figured out what the problem is. Hopefully you'll now be able to enjoy your Eos without any further problems.


----------



## wishbone63 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

I for one am glad to hear these twin issus, and what is problematic is the no fault codes. My lux is due any day and I am keenly aware not all cars work. My 02 1.8t passat vundercar had a multiple driver's hot seat issue. VERY hot electric enduced heated driver seat unresponsive to the controlls. 6 TIMES!!! into the shop under waranty and three new seats later the car was finally discovered to have a design issue fault with the power driver lighted mirror, unplug the mirror and the issue went away... they where very happy I did not lemon law the car here in CO, but why would I. I loved that beast, finally traded it for a beatiful new silver one










_Modified by wishbone63 at 5:19 PM 1-10-2009_


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: VW Finally solved my DSG transmission problem mystery (cjboffoli)*

Thanks for the detailed write up! I've been watching your past posts on the subject with great interest as my 2008 Eos started showing signs of this around 6000 miles. I am rapidly approaching the 12K/1 year adjustments covered under warranty and was getting nervous. My dealership was able to replicate the issue and perform a relearning of the throttle position. However, a month later and the car is back to surging in reverse under light to moderate throttle. Please continue posting any additional information including any TSBs that may result from your experience. I know that dealerships usually have to follow escalation protocols (replace the 10 dollar part before the 500 dollar part), but anything you could provide to help us in conversations with our dealerships would be much appreciated. Thanks again!


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

You say it had a warped clutch plate - was it one or both? If it was just one, then your stuttering would have been in either the odd gears (1, 3, 5) or even gears (2,4,6)? Am I right?


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

aflaedge: I'm glad to post this in the hope that the solutions my dealer found will help others fix their problems faster. I have to really give my VW dealer (Carter Motors in Seattle, WA) a great deal of credit for really going the extra mile to remedy this problem. I'm sure the Mechatronics unit was an expensive fix and that was their first theory. Not really sure what the DSG clutch plates cost. But I do appreciate them dedicating a couple hours of their mechanic's time to drive out of town to sufficiently warm up the car's drivetrain.
owr84: Yes, they said it was a warped clutch plate. Singular. But then again, the service associate who handled me is not himself a mechanic. But I can find out if they had to replace both. Incidentally, the choppy/stutter was only in 1st gear and in reverse. All other gears seemed smooth. But since I only noticed the stutter at very low speeds, the stutter may have been present in other gears but imperceptible to me.


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

owr084: VW service just phoned with an update on the status of my repair and I have a chance to ask them about the clutch. They verified that both clutches have to be replaced.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (cjboffoli)*

The word from my dealership is that mine is operating within manufacturer's specifications for transmission. It didn't happen on the way home so I guess we'll wait and see. Any idea what the "manufacturer's specifications" are? I'm sort of leaning towards thinking this is the result of a so called "smart" transmission that develops this behavior over time depending on how I drive. I just wish I knew which behavior might trigger this. I use cruise control 75% of the time. I push the car hard maybe once every two weeks. Otherwise I drive with the goal of high mpg which means a lot of coasting and soft starts. Most trips are 20 miles on the highway. Did I read somewhere that resetting or relearning the throttle position can be done without any tools? Maybe I just need to do that periodically on my own unless it starts getting worse or noisy like some of you apparently are experiencing. I dunno. I've got bigger worries right now anyway.


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (aflaedge)*

Word of caution: for my dealer, they updated the software with a VW techline fix - however, I found it made the problem worse. I wanted them to flash the DSG back to stock...they said they could not. The software is not like ECU software that can just be switched between. If the computer in the DSG has a newer version of software that is being uploaded, apparently it won't let you. Just what I heard.
As for myself, the problem seems to have disappeared with the throttle position and the "adapative" logic in the DSG being reset. We'll see how long this lasts. The DSG just might not be very compatible with my driving style. It almost tries too hard to anticipate my moves.
Your problem could also be a dual mass flywheel issue. The tech thought that was my problem, until he noticed that it happened at much higher speeds and my reverse gear is fine. He said that if it happens in reverse too, this problem can be attributed to a dual mass flywheel. Maybe that'll help, maybe not. Good luck.


----------



## observer (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: VW Finally solved my DSG transmission problem mystery (cjboffoli)*

My reverse gear is also very jerky








Not sure if I should even bother to tell VW as they will probably mess up all the other gears


----------



## dct82me (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: VW Finally solved my DSG transmission problem mystery (cjboffoli)*

cjboffoli:
THANK YOU immensely for this very informative post. I discovered
the jerking movement about one month ago, and it progressively
got worse. At one point I got "stuck" in my driveway wherein my
car would lurch forward up my slightly-inclined driveway and then
roll backward, then proceed forward again, then roll back, all while
I had my foot just hovering above both the brake and gas pedals --
neither were depressed. I looked around to see if anyone in my
community was watching me. I seriously felt like I was on Candid
Camera.
Anyhow, I dropped my car off at the dealer today. I printed up your
email, and I let the head mechanic/service advisor read it after my
accompanying him on the test drive. We got in my car, and I directed
him to take the car outta Park, then remove his foot from the brake.
My car immediately "hopped" forward. He was utterly amazed. He
said he'd never seen anything like this before. I then directed him to
accelerate, and we jerkingly proceeded forward. I can explain it as a
"learning how to drive stickshift" resemblance. He said he was going to
contact VW of America. He then said he'd "flash" the system first (or
something to that effect). I've been lent an '09 Rabbit as a courtesy
car (certainly not the same, but will do). I'm looking forward to seeing
what they have to say tomorrow. I was just very happy that the car
replicated what I had been dealing with on the test drive.
I'll follow up with another message when I find out more.
P.S. - I have an '08 that I purchased in Sept. '07; 11,400 mi.


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

dct82me: Yes, do please keep us updated. I'm curious to know what they come up with. Your problem seems a bit more dramatic and slightly different from mine. Just FYI, the VW dealer that serviced my Eos is Carter VW-Saab in Seattle, WA. (206)782-7474 I expect your dealer can communicate with the service department there directly if they need to.


----------



## krispy (Mar 12, 2004)

I am curious how you make out also dct28me. I have almost the same problem you describe, but it has gotten a little better since the only real problem I have had with the car so far. I had a problem with a fuel pressure regulator which ended up in the car stalling after about 30 seconds, and once they replaced this, it also made the overall operation of the DSG starting off and shifting smoother, so that can also be a factor in the problem. Car has been much better since they replaced that about a month ago. The DSG jerkiness was most noticable when the car was driven a while and wamed up. I have had the dealer look at it twice, but not able to duplicate the problem. I still think I probably need to bring it by after driving a while to grab a tech to see it first hand because I still don't think it is as smooth as it should be. The tech did tell me to how to reset the accelerator adaptation to see if that makes a difference. To do this, turn the key to on, but don't go as far as to crank the engine, push the pedal down for about 10 seconds, let the pedal up, turn the key back to off and then start the car. This has made a difference in smoother operation when I have tried it, but eventually the jerking/hesitation comes back.


----------



## dct82me (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: (krispy)*

I was informed that some new electronic components
were being ordered and shipped from Germany. When
I asked the service advisor for more detail, he indicated
a new *valve body * has been ordered and is being
shipped. I have no idea what a valve body is/does. Does
anyone have any insight?


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

dct82me: That sounds to me like they're replacing the Mechatronics valve body. Seems like the vanilla approach to the DSG problem based on a TSB that was issued last year. They replaced mine and the problem continued. But I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that in your case that does the trick.


_Modified by cjboffoli at 5:45 PM 11-19-2008_


----------



## dct82me (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: (cjboffoli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cjboffoli* »_They replaced mine at the problem continued.

If the problem continued for you, what next did you try?
I got a call from the dealer that the part was installed today.
They wanna see how the car responds when "cold," so they're
keeping it overnight, and I can go pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

As per my post above, they did the Mechatronics first and then ultimately found that it was a warped clutch. So they replaced the clutch packs and it is fixed. Mostly. Still a tiny bit of surging in reverse when the car and drivetrain are hot.


----------



## dct82me (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: (cjboffoli)*

I got my car back yesterday - yea!! Felt nice to have
the power again (courtesy car was a Rabbit - yawn).
So here's what is written in the R.O. (exactly as written)
as far as what was found:
"FOUND MECHATRONIC DEFECTIV AFTER GFF 3.00 REPLACE
MECHATRONIC UNIT AS PER CHRIS AT WOF HELP LINE AND
ALL THE BOLTS AND SET BASIC SETINGS OF THE DSG TRANS
AND CODE CONTROL MODUAL AND ROAD TEST FOR 65 MILES
AND WORKING TO FACTORY SPECES"
There was also mention of a "softwear" update (apparently
there was a recall).


----------



## dct82me (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: (cjboffoli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cjboffoli* »_dct82me: That sounds to me like they're replacing the Mechatronics valve body. Seems like the vanilla approach to the DSG problem based on a TSB that was issued last year. They replaced mine and the problem continued. But I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that in your case that does the trick.
_Modified by cjboffoli at 5:45 PM 11-19-2008_

UPDATE: After getting the Mechatronics Unit replaced in October, my
car was running smoothly. Fastforward to three weeks ago -- I started 
hearing a "vibrating noise" and another "rubbing" noise. The "vibrating"
noise just sounded like a, well, vibrating noise under the hood. The
"rubbing" noise, as best as I could describe to the head mechanic,
is the sound that one hears when you drift off to the side of the highway
and you hear those "grooves" that the Department of Transportation (or
whoever) has put there to wake up those that have fallen asleep at
the wheel. I had the head mechanic take a test drive with me, and he
heard them as well. I left my car on the 27th b/c my bday was the 29th
and I was not gonna be in town. I got a call last week stating that they
had contacted VW of America, and it was suggested my transmission
be replaced







. So now I'm waiting for the transmission to be
shipped and installed. I _hope_ everything will be rectified after this
next step. My car turned 1 year old in September, and in October it
started with problems







. Wish me luck!!


----------



## wishbone63 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (dct82me)*

good luck and happy Birthday.. I am seriously looking at the dsg for the flashed upgrades and power.. hope my flashing does not cause any errors!


----------



## saabdrvr (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: VW Finally solved my DSG transmission problem mystery (cjboffoli)*

Recently the dealer peformed a procedure to have the DSG "relearn" all the shift points (or something like that); problems have resurfaced (including jerking in reverse), so now a Mechatronics valve body part is on order. I hope that is not just a stepping stone to other parts that must be replaced as I have seen in this posting (clutch plates or the entire transmission).


----------



## MMMH2O (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: VW Finally solved my DSG transmission problem mystery (saabdrvr)*

Mine has been doing this for a few months,gradually getting worse. I have taken it to the dealership, and of course they do not know what they can do. I'll take this posting in and share it with them. Thanks!


----------



## MMMH2O (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: VW Finally solved my DSG transmission problem mystery (MMMH2O)*

Stopped at the dealer on way home and took the service tech fora ride.Of course it would not act up...until I was sitting at stop light uphill. I took my foot off the brake and accelerator. It luched, the rpm dropped and almost stalled. He said..hmmm, we better get that in, that is not supposed to do THAT! So, Friday morning I'll get it in. 
So, try a slight uphill stop. It puts enough load on the transmission to test this condition.


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

Have them check for a faulty brake switch sensor. I think there might be a TSB out there on this by now.


----------



## MMMH2O (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (cjboffoli)*

They checked with VW. Trying to get sensor from Germany, hoping it arrives Monday. I was getting whiplash from the surging,making me nauseous.
Got a Ford Focus for a loaner.....not a bad little car.


----------



## MMMH2O (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (MMMH2O)*

Still waiting for Mechatronics unit from Germany. Won't be available until April 6th now. Three weeks waiting for part is not a great way to operate VW. Wondering what would happen if a part they needed to run a production line was not available for that long?


----------



## saabdrvr (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (MMMH2O)*

My new mechatronics unit has arrived; have scheduled an appointment to have it installed. The "reflash" and procedure to have the DSG relearn everything turned out to be a temporary fix.


----------



## dct82me (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: (saabdrvr)*

saabdrvr:
The "flash" and replacement mechatronics unit at
the end of last year didn't fix anything at all for me.
I ended up having the whole tranny replaced in January.
So far so good <knock on wood>, fyi.


----------



## MMMH2O (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (dct82me)*

Picked up car last night. Wife drove it home and did not report any more lurching at stop signs.


----------



## saabdrvr (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (dct82me)*

dct82me: Mechatronics unit installed yesterday - let's see how this goes. If it doesn't work, then we are prepared for what appears to be the next step in the process, which appears to be a new transmission. Thanks for sharing your experiences so those of us with similar issues know what to expect and how to engage the VW dealer.


----------



## dct82me (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: (saabdrvr)*

saabdrvr:
Crossin' fingers for ya. You're welcome.
Hope you have better success with the 
replacement than I did. Keep us updated.


----------



## bogy (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: VW Finally solved my DSG transmission problem mystery (cjboffoli)*

Hello everybody, you wouldn't believe the smile that came across my face when i found this post. My wifes EOS has had the bucking and jerking problem as described by most of you since the car was new. We first complained at 6000 km (yes i'm Canadian) and then again at 14000 km. We were told both times that it was normal for the DSG tranny. We now have over 30000 km on it and the problem is getting worse. We just moved from Calgary Alberta to Victoria B.C. and there were times on the trip I didn't think we would make it. We stopped overnight at a hotel and when I tried to put the car into reverse nothing happened so I put it in drive and then it jumped forward then I tried reverse and nothing happened, I gave it some gas then all of a sudden it jumped backward and bucked, needless to say I was a little worried so I left it overnight and it was a little better in the morning. That is just one of many problems we have had with the tranny over the last 18 months.. I have printed off all of the posts on this site and sent it to the service manager at the VW dealer in Victoria, he has contacted the head VW tech for western Canada and we are gonna finally work together to get this problem fixed. The car is booked in next Monday April 13th and I will advise as to what happens. They are already talking about reprogramming the computer (even though I don't think that will fix it) as our Eos was one of the first ones sold In Canada and there is new programming. I hope once and for all we can get it fixed. Thanks to everbody who has posted info on this site it has been a great help.


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

Since I made this original post I have continued to have some low level surging, both in 1st gear and reverse, at slow speeds. And I've also had some pretty clunky shifts otherwise, especially when I'm calling for power and working the engine a bit hard. As this will be the fourth or fifth time I'll have my Eos back into the dealer for transmission issues I'm beginning to wonder if a whole new tranny might be something I should begin to focus my attention on. I'm encouraged by those here who have managed to have theirs replaced altogether. Who would even make a decision like that? The service manager at the dealership? VW of North America?


----------



## dct82me (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: (cjboffoli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cjboffoli* »_Who would even make a decision like that? The service manager at the dealership? VW of North America?

The discussion I had with the head guy in the service department
at the dealer involved him contacting VW of America and for them
to advise what would be the next step. The replacement of my
transmission is what followed, fyi.


----------



## tmbrown (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: VW Finally solved my DSG transmission problem mystery (cjboffoli)*

i am dealing with the same problems you had my 08 gti has been in the dealer 2 separate times once for a week 2nd time 2 days. they said that the car is operating as designed. it bucks kicks jumps out of 1st from a stop and its worse when hot ive been on the phone with vw customer care 1800# and hopefully with this info and my bitc#ing together it will get fixed. unfortunately ive been reading the vw web sites this one included and some people think its normal you and i both know it is not. they must be getting used to it. faulty mechatronics unit is usually the prob google it


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

One caveat: It is not just a faulty mechatronics unit. That was the first thing they replaced with mine and the problems continued. Some of the issues were the result of a faulty brake sensor. And still others were the result of warped clutch packs. I've had all of these things replaced and some of the more minor skipping and surging continues. If any service department insists that these issues are normal performance for a DSG transmission, simply tell them that you want to test drive a new model with DSG off the lot.


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (cjboffoli)*

Is this issue only affecting EOS cars, or all DSGs. Man that would be annoying... I have no sign of it in the R thinking about getting the GF a EOS, hmmmm.


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

Well it was perhaps a but premature to announce this problem as solved. Though the DSG transmission in my 2008 EOS Lux 2.0T is much more behaved these days, it is still not a model of smooth perfection.
The car went back in to VW today for more transmission work. The remaining problem is slight surging/jerking at slow speeds, both in 1st gear and in reverse. This issue usually manifests itself when pulling out of parking spaces. I've also had some clunky shifts when the transmission is under load (usually between 1-2 and 2-3 gear).
What has made this issue difficult to diagnose is that A) it has never thrown any fault codes and B) the problems seem temperature related. Incongruously, the problems often happen when the car is cold but also when the car is hot. Somehow not when in between. But fortunately the service department at my dealer (Carter VW in Seattle) has been patient and innovative with diagnosing this car's problems.
As this is the 5th or 6th visit my Eos has made to the VW dealer (And the threshold for Washington State's lemon law is 3 visits for the same problem) the dealer seems motivated to solve this problem definitively.
Their ultimate solution is to replace the Mechatronics unit for the second time. This was the first component they replaced way back when this problem was new. The last time they replaced warped clutch packs. But now they're back to the Mechatronics unit again. They are telling me now that the replacement Mechatronics unit they put in previously is from a series (JOA...) that is known to be bad. So they're ordering another from Germany. 
I'll post another update on the other side of this repair. Incidentally, they are taking care of a few other repairs while my Eos is in. The luggage compartment cover has a small clip that keeps popping out. They're going to fuse it in there. They're going to do the TSB to take care of the gallon of water that gets caught in the rocker panel area when it rains. And lastly, though the car only has 12,000 miles on it, they are sending the car to the upholstery shop as the cornsilk color is wearing off the bolster of the driver's seat.


_Modified by cjboffoli at 12:41 PM 5-8-2009_


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (cjboffoli)*

Nope. They should replace the entire unit, period. 5th visit should be fix at all cost. 
Sorry it's not fixed yet...


----------



## markyg19 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: VW Finally solved my DSG transmission problem mystery (cjboffoli)*

My new 2009 Eos Lux is exhibiting the same problems. Only 2800 miles on the car and it's going in Tues. I've had a "bucking" episode in stop and go traffic on an incline, I've lost power momentarily at times and I've had the car in DRIVE and not move until I put in Park and then back into DRIVE. Really discouraged to hear all this-every review that I've read has been positive with no mention of any DSG problems. I'll post after I get the car back from service.


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

Don't forget that the momentary loss of power on a hard start was attributed to the faulty brake sensor in my Eos. It didn't throw any fault codes either so it was a challenge to diagnose until they figured it out. My dealer currently has a SECOND Mechatronics unit on order as the first unit they replaced last year was from a series that was known to be faulty. Whether or not this will fix my tranny definitively is an open question.


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (cjboffoli)*

I had the same problem and had the mechatronics replaced. Much better now, but the DSG can still get slightly confused at times. I attribute it to the fact that it's really just a computerized manual tranny and not an automatic in the normal sense. But thankfully, the sudden loss of power when pulling away from a stop has disappeared.


----------



## markyg19 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: (ashbinder)*

My car is that the dealer now. The service manager just called me up and said that he drove it for 20 miles without any incident. He said that VW won't let him replace the Mechatronix without HIM experiencing the stuttering that I brought it in for. He said he is trying to plead my case to VW and is hoping for a positive outcome. I just called VW customer care and told them that I feel cheated and taken by VW. She confirmed that it is VW policy not to replace this part without the service dept experiencing the problem. Why would I bring a car in for service with 2800 miles on it if I was not experiencing this problem? If they don't approve it then I have to keep bringing the car back until the service dept experiences it themselves. Coincidentally, I just received a new car survey from JD Power today which I mentioned to the customer rep at VW. I'm hoping for good news tomorrow. What a mistake I made.


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (markyg19)*

marky: I'm sorry to hear this. I know that exact frustration. My experience with this problem is that it has been intermittent. There were a number of times when I'd bring this car in only to have it not mis-behave when it was at the dealer. And the lack of it throwing fault codes didn't help either. In my case I was lucky though. My dealer really went above and beyond to replicate these problems. In one case they drove the car out of town on the freeway for over an hour before it was hot enough to stutter. Just stay on them. Good luck.


----------



## markyg19 (May 30, 2009)

Thanks. Today the customer svc dept of VW called and told me that the request for the Mechatronix has been approved. But, it will take 6-8 weeks to arrive. My dealer rented me a Hundya Elentra-hardly what I want to drive for 6-8 weeks. I have contacted an attorney.


----------



## jetta1951 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: (markyg19)*

Very disappointing to hear that your '09 Lux is experiencing what sounds like classic DSG issues. As several other VW Vortex threads suggest, Eos owners are certainly not alone when it comes to tales of woe.
After having the mechatronics unit replaced at 15k, I've logged 1000 flawless miles, though I'm still gun-shy when I'm stopped on an incline.
Scarier still is to read the cases where drivers are replacing multiple mech units, clutch packs, etc.
Be sure to keep us posted on your DSG progress, as well as what your attorney has to say. I was lucky that Frank Boucher VW in Janesville, WI treated me like gold, ordered and installed a mech unit within a couple of weeks. Our Eos was driveable, so we only had one overnight loaner...a Hyundai something with no road feel and an odd smell...
For Eos readers, here's a link to an "Unofficial" DSG thread where markyg19 and others have chronicled their tales, and posted some excellent pics of mech unit.

DSG Issues 
Craig


_Modified by jetta1951 at 7:46 PM 6-3-2009_


----------



## bogy (Apr 6, 2009)

I had my Eos in at the dealer April 12th. I drove it around for a long time before arriving at the dealership. I went for a road test with the service manager and I made him drive. We only had to go around the block for him to feel that something was very wrong. Long story short, I have been waiting since April 12th for a mechatronics unit to arrive and i have been told there is nothing available and the part will get here when it gets here. If anybody else is having this problem I strongly recommend you print off this entire post and take it to the dealer with you, so they can see there really is a problem. I also suggest to get the vehicle hot before you arrive and make sure you go on a road test with somebody before it cools down. If you leave it and the tech drives it after it cools down and only drives for a short distance then most likely they won't feel the bucking and surging.


----------



## markyg19 (May 30, 2009)

Bogy,
I'm sure that they know of this problem. They act as if they have to experience it themselves at the service dept. but with so many complaints it's inconceivable that they're unaware of it. They're just trying to delay the repair


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

I just got word today that my new Mechatronics unit (this will be the second replacement) has finally arrived at the dealership. It took about a month to go from Germany, through Customs, to Seattle.


----------



## Bill95GL (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: (markyg19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *markyg19* »_Thanks. Today the customer svc dept of VW called and told me that the request for the Mechatronix has been approved. But, it will take 6-8 weeks to arrive. My dealer rented me a Hundya Elentra-hardly what I want to drive for 6-8 weeks. I have contacted an attorney.

I'm guessing that the Lemon Law will kick in if the car sits at the dealer for over 30 days. My GTI had the Mechatron replaced during the summer of 2006. It sat at the dealer for over a month until the parts arrived. The original owner drove it for a few more months and then forced VW to buy it back (a "customer satisfaction buyback"), ie it wasn't actually Lemon-Lawed...but close. The good news for me is that VW sold it at auction and I bought it for $18700 with only 5800 miles on it. And no issues with the DSG. It has always worked flawlessly.


----------



## markyg19 (May 30, 2009)

Thanks Bill. I have no idea how long the car will sit there but it is clear from these posts that there is a design flaw with the transmission/mechatronics. Too many owners running back and forth for second and third fixes. Seems like the cars spend more time in the shop than on the road.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (markyg19)*

I don't know about a design flaw. Mine has worked flawlessly but there definitely seems like there's a quality control issue. Whether it's bad builds or a bad batch of parts is more likely the question.


----------



## jetta1951 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: (solarflare)*

While getting my windshield fracture authorized for warranty replacement, I chatted briefly with our dealer's VofA rep about all the reported DSG/Mechatronic issues we're seeing on this forum and others. He agreed that they have seen an increase in problems recently, but said he didn't think it had reached "epidemic" levels.
I suggested that perhaps there were some sub-standard parts getting into the supply chain, he chuckled and said "more likely VW engineers tweaking the design!"
In other words....no clue.
Craig


----------



## bogy (Apr 6, 2009)

Just talked to the dealer, still no word on when my mechatronics unit will arrive. It's been just over two months now. Not impressed.


----------



## bogy (Apr 6, 2009)

Unit has arrived, being installed today. Will advise.


----------



## bogy (Apr 6, 2009)

Unit put in, drove alot on the weekend , works awesome.


----------



## observer (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (bogy)*

My unit also replaced. Smooth as butter now.....hope it lasts


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (cjboffoli)*

Holy crapoli! You have been through the ringer cjboffoli....!
I think it would great if you could file a report with the NHTSA....
Here's the link... I think everyone on this thread who has had DSG issues should file one. Thanks....








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4465016


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks for the link. I took a look at the NHTSA form but I actually don't think it is appropriate in my case. The repeated problems with my DSG have been frustrating to be sure. But having some low level surging in first gear (at low speeds) and in reverse is hardly something that I would construe as a vital safety issue requiring government intervention. Even in its compromised state the DSG continued to perform almost normally under most conditions. 
If anything, the faulty brake light sensor issue (which caused the car to momentarily lose power exactly at the times when I needed it) was more of a safety issue. But that would be an entirely different complaint.


----------



## Zintradi (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: (cjboffoli)*

I've been having issue similar to yours... not major but irratating...
the biggest issue is when I'm stopped and i let off the brake to creep, the clutch engages and the engine bogs and then it disengages harshly.
also I'm having rough 3-2 downshifts as well as slow (as long as 1.5 seconds) manual downshifts (I can shift a regular manual faster than that)
also when I go into a right turn the car is in say 5th gear and I'm going 40... I slow down to enter the turn and it doesn't downshift, I make the turn and go to accelerate and its still in 5th gear... a second later it gets the hint that I want to accelerate and makes it's way down to 2nd gear...
I've gotten into the habit of just hitting the paddles before making a turn so I'll be in second ready to go.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (Zintradi)*









Hi, I'm the originator of the NHTSA Campaign that sparked the DSG failure investigation by the agency. Many of us over on the DSG Tech. forum responded and filed our complaints with the agency during the last several weeks. Because of their efforts, DSG failures are finally under the spot light it deserves..... Here is a link to another post here on Vortex with all the links... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4489645
Numbers? So far the NHTSA has only received complaints on 2008-'09 VW DSG vehicles... such as R-32's, GTI's, Eos, and Jetta's. They claim that approx. 50,000 DSG units (cars) were produced during this period. The agency's investigation, (which only started on the 17th) will provide the true number of cars VW has already serviced with malfunctioning DSG's, how many 'call backs' or repeated repairs they have performed, how many DSG repairs are still pending, (estimated to be high hundreds) and the potential safety risk to the rest with functioning DSG cars. 
Then depending on the action VW decides to voluntarily take, (Yes, I said voluntarily take, the NHTSA has NO power to force VW to do anything) it will determine how many cars (if any) will be recalled by VWoA. Sad but that's how it's set up!








If 2006 and 2007 DSG owners wish to be part of this investigation, they better file a report with the NHTSA as soon as possible! I don't mean to raise expectations here, but it's rumored that complete new transmissions may be in the works for the worst affected cars. (According to my source, Mech.U. replacements appear to be causing more problems than they're actually solving in most cases.)
Stay tuned....


----------



## jdpompano (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: VW Finally solved my DSG transmission problem mystery (cjboffoli)*

I just took my 2008 EOS in for 15000 mile service and again asked the service manager to check the stuttering transmission from a dead stop. They did find it this time and said it was the transmission control unit, which they had to order, 3 or 4 weeks to be delivered. The dealer also said he had three others with the same problem. I had complained of this problem since I got the car a year ago, but it seemed to be getting worse. Hopefully this new part will correct the problem once and for all.


----------



## nicesocalguy2002 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: VW Finally solved my DSG transmission problem mystery (jdpompano)*

My 2008 EOS has a huge lag when I step on the gas also, and its worse between reverse and drive. When I back out of my garage, and then switch to drive, its like the transmission is in neutral for some time...its so bad that one time I was backing down a hill, a driveway of a friend, I got too close to his little wall, garden wall kind of thing, and went from Reverse to Drive to fix my position, and it rolled back into the wall causing a scratch on my door....Im very upset, and this lag makes the car less attractive in my mind. It only has 12,000 miles after 1.5 years. sad


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

I had the same experiences...huge lag between 1 and 2 though. However, I had my mechatronics unit replaced a few months ago...however, the problem is now back.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Ride along tip request*

Looks like the dealership may have finally fixed the leak in my car so now I'm focusing on the DSG. First visit didn't throw any fault codes nor were they able to replicate. "working withing vw specs" The service rep knew all about the replaced mectronics units and that they are seeing a 2 month lead time. Not having to explain what we've chronicled on this forum is a huge sigh of relief but now I need to find a way to replicate the symptoms on a test drive next week. To add to any performance anxiety I think they reset the throttle positions which has been known to alleviate the problem for a hundred miles or so. I've found the perfect testing ground with a parking lot, two hills and some stop signs. Any tips on how to prime the beast like ideal engine temp, ambient temp, length of driving before symptoms emerge, specific road conditions or maneuvers would be appreciated. From personal experience, backing out of my parking space at work after a hot day produces the most bucking this side of a rodeo. I'm going to definitely ride with the top down so the tech can hear the nerve racking clunk of the transmission when it hard shifts.


----------



## 2tymer (Aug 11, 2009)

Got my 2009 Eos Lux on Saturday. After my wife was almost involved in two auto accidents yesterday because the transmission decided to have a mind of it's own, our new Eos with 200 miles is at the Dealer Service Department getting a diagnosis. 
During these incidents yesterday, my wife had to stop the car in the middle of the road, turn off the ignition and restart the car in order to resume driving. Could this be related to the DSG issues I'm reading about here? 
....still waiting to hear back from our Service Advisor


----------



## Wen2kids (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (2tymer)*

This definitely sounds like a serious safety issue. I have not experienced any in my 30-month ownership but am interested in getting more details of your incidents. What exactly happened? Loss of power? Under what condition?


----------



## 2tymer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: (Wen2kids)*

Service Department called and said it's the 'Transmission Temperature Sensor' - needs replaced. Part in Canada - Should be here by Monday. 
Lemon clock: 7 days out of service, 3 days in in service 
After reading through some of these threads, I'm beginning to become a bit skeptical.


----------



## chomeur (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (2tymer)*

Over at forums.tdiclub.com there are a lot of people with '09 Jetta TDIs built in the last few months that are having the temperature sensor related "false neutral" problem you had, which seems to be a separate issue from the DSG mechatronics problems. It seems that once the temperature sensor is replaced, the TDI owners have not reported any problems. So maybe these TDIs and newer Eos models have improved mechatronics units but bad temperature sensors?
I understand that the transmission could fry itself if it overheats, but it is amazing that some engineer thought that the best way for a part of a car to protect itself was to endanger the car's occupants. It reminds me of the plot of thousands of science fiction stories in which the robot is programmed for self-preservation at the expense of humanity. I was certainly attracted to DSG as a technology by thinking of it as a sort of robot shifting a manual transmission. But now I am starting to wonder if there isn't a dark side to having a robot in your car.


----------



## AWDthis (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: VW Finally solved my DSG transmission problem mystery (cjboffoli)*

I brought my car to 3 different dealerships before they could replicate my concern with my DSG transmission. The key is to wait until the car is warmed up 10-15 minutes of driving. Only then, will it start jerking. When it's done from a cold start the mechatronic unit doesn't act up.


----------



## ChavinKnight (Sep 21, 2009)

I think that if they're going to replace a transmission, they should put in a manual instead. My ignorance might be showing, as don't even know if you can switch from one to other, but this problem is dangerous. I test drove an Eos with the DSG before I found my black on black manual beauty, and it had this issue. The sales person tried to tell me this was normal, but I didn't believe him. It frankly scared me, and I knew then that I would have nothing but the manual, to which he dismissively said "good luck" and "only 1% of these cars come with a manual transmission." So I went elsewhere to buy. How's that for customer service?


----------



## vwsicko (Mar 21, 2008)

Well guys i,am reading more and more about this DSG issue i own a 08 GTI so yesterday i went to the dealer for a battery replacement at no charge the service consultant informed me about the DSG recall which i already knew but i was waiting for them to inform me first which they did,so they replaced the mechtronic unit added DSG fluid and a DSG software update,no filter replacement,i spoke directly with the technician who was doing the recall he said after 500 miles is when you will see major improvement, i said let see what happens.Well i left the dealer in sport mode and i noticed shifting was much smoother but will this be the end of this major problem,after paying so much extra for the DSG option maybe i should of went with a 6 MT but i fell in love with the DSG hopefully VW will get their act together and come up with a solution.My suggestion is we should have the option to trade our DSG for Manual transmission if they cannot find a solution it really sucks and i hope the best for all of us,whats going to happen after your 100,000 warranty expires and your DSG takes a dump. I think VW is probally saying lets find a temporarily fix and when they hit 100,000 mile we will get our money back.


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

cjboffoli,

Your post was awesome! I have all of the same issues that you did. I kinda brushed it off as 'oh well, that is one of the downsides of having a dsg'. I had to take the EOS into the dealer yesterday for something else. While there I showed your post to my service advisor. He took it really seriously, printed it and gave it to a mechanic. They dropped the tranny and found the exact same issue as you had. The car is now being fixed!! HOORAY!!!


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

*Nice*

sapphirexae, glad to hear my post was helpful!


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes, thank you SO much!!!! I am scheduled to pick up my baby tomorrow and they said it won't drive the same, it will be like a whole new car! Can't wait!!!


----------



## WHYTE 1 (May 16, 2011)

*2010 Passat 2.0 Turbo*

I am having the EXACT problem with my Passat! Have taken it back and they "reset" the transmission. Worked fine for a few days, and now the same problem. I thought it was the roll back stop setting so i turned it off, no joy!
When stopped at a light, after the car is warm, it slows to a stop and then does this john wayne bucking thing, and when you place your foot on the gas , it acts like a stall speed convertor, waits, then JERKS the car forward.
I LOVEEEE this car, but I TOTALLY HATEEEE this transmission! And honestly, for what I paid for the car I expect Angels to appear in the back seat and sing to me, when I am in it, not look for a Matador, as I ride the bucking bull! 
If anyone else is having this problem with their Passat, please write. I will be heading back to the dealer this week, and will keep you posted. I will also take your info as this may help them correct the problem. Thanks!


----------



## audiopip (Jul 2, 2011)

*3 years on are you still happy with the DSG?*

Hi,

I'm a newbie, having just bought a 2008 100Kkms EOS DSG (I can already hear the cries of fool!). My car has all the symptoms you describe and I am working with the dealer to get it fixed under their warranty. After your mechatronics and clutch change did the transmission then last?

Or have you had more issues, and perhaps ended up with a new transmission?

Many thanks


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

*No new transmission*

No, they never replaced the entire transmission. As I recall they replaced the mechatronics, then the clutch packs, then the mechatronic again and the transmission finally was OK for the most part. I will have some clunky shifts between first and second. But the dealer has claimed repeatedly that they cannot replicate this issue so they've done nothing more. I'd say the DSG is about 97% fixed at this point. Then again, I have less than 30,000 miles on my 2008 EOS. So who knows that the future holds.


----------



## audiopip (Jul 2, 2011)

cjboffoli said:


> No, they never replaced the entire transmission. As I recall they replaced the mechatronics, then the clutch packs, then the mechatronic again and the transmission finally was OK for the most part. I will have some clunky shifts between first and second. But the dealer has claimed repeatedly that they cannot replicate this issue so they've done nothing more. I'd say the DSG is about 97% fixed at this point. Then again, I have less than 30,000 miles on my 2008 EOS. So who knows that the future holds.


OK thank you, long may you remain trouble free!

The jury is still out on mine, but based on your experience I will be pushing to get the clutches and mechatronics replaced, and at that point I suspect a new or exchange transmission may be a more cost effective alternative. Many thanks for your input.


----------



## garynaz (Apr 2, 2011)

absolute same thing happend to my 2010 cc...

the dealer said they fixed it the first time, but when i got on the freeway, my car stopped and i was stuck in the middle of a 5 lane highway...

extremely dangerous.........
but wow it took them that long?


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

*Clutches*

They only replaced the clutch packs in my car because they claimed they were warped. So while you might have them CHECK yours, it may not be something that needs to be fixed.


----------



## audiopip (Jul 2, 2011)

*2008 EOS progress*

The good news, VW have accepted responsibility for my issues and are to replace the mechatronics under warranty. As this is being done via a 3rd party (the dealer who sold us the car) I am not sure who is bearing the cost exactly but we are not.

I hope this fixes the issue and or provides us with an extended warranty. No mention of clutches...

The bad news, the parts are on 2-3 weeks delivery! And the sun is out......:banghead:

I'll keep you posted, but I have to say the ultimate fix seems to be sell the car and buy a manual model, which would have been my preference. Unfortunately the 'codriver' prefers automatics!

Cheers!


----------



## audiopip (Jul 2, 2011)

*New mechatronics*

Just got my car back after slightly less than two weeks, with a new mechatronics unit. I am pleased to report that the problem seems solved. 

Fingers crossed I guess!


----------



## RED_ (Aug 30, 2011)

Sorry to bump this but i was doing a search on google for this problem and this popped up as the first result. So glad i found out what the problem could be! Had to sign up and post. 

Im in the UK(London) and just bought a used '08 Passat 2.0 highline with DSG gearbox. Had an inspection done before i bought the car and when they took it on a test drive they found this problem, jerking and harsh gear changing in reserve and first gear. The company i bought it from them looked and it and said they couldnt find a problem however they said if i bought the car and took it to VW and the find something, they would either fix it or return my money. Just picked the car up on Sunday, got the road tax today and should be giving it to VW on Thursday. 

Going to show them this thread so they know exactly what to look for. Im hoping i can keep the car since the company i got the car from will only fix it if it is under £1000. Anyone know if VW UK have said anything regarding this issue? Thanks!


----------



## audiopip (Jul 2, 2011)

*DSG issues*

Talk to your dealer, it appears 2008 build DSG had some know issues which should have been resolved early on. Yours may have escaped through the net as mine did.

I don't think you will get away with getting it fixed for free, but you may find you can get the mechatronics replaced at a reasonable cost and all will then be OK.

Good Luck:thumbup:


----------



## RED_ (Aug 30, 2011)

Cheers, taking it in today. Its morning here. Definitely won't be free, but we wont be paying for it so its all good. I'm looking for them to check the brake sensor as well as the mechatronics unit. Anyway i will show them this thread and point out the things being mentioned in here.


----------



## RED_ (Aug 30, 2011)

Update - Took the car there, got a test drive with a mechanic who said he's seen it before and singled out the likely reason to be the mechatronics unit(its the only other thing that can be changed in a DSG gearbox along with the clutch pad. Otherwise it would be a new gearbox). They still want to run it for fault codes and all the usual nonsense. Dropping the car off tomorrow, should have it back by the end of the day and a report to go with it. Looking good so far. Lets hope the report says the same thing.


----------



## audiopip (Jul 2, 2011)

*Good News..*

Hope it works out, mine threw a little wobbly today, but it was very hot, uphill and in traffic, so more a fault of the engine than the gearbox..basically it stalled (or tried to) as I pulled away.
Hoping this is a one off glitch!


----------



## RED_ (Aug 30, 2011)

Ok, so the report has come back and the price to fix it is £1600. Going to try and haggle with them, maybe get them to drop the price if i buy 1years worth of warranty. 

The place i bought the car from only agreed to fix the car if the cost is less then £1000 so haggling with the dealer is my best bet at the moment. Its so **** that they didn't do a recall in the UK for this and VW refuse to do anything about it when you mention a USA recall. 

If all parties refuse then i guess i'll have no choice but to return the car.


----------



## jasidener (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks cjboffoli for the tip!

I have a question though... I have a 2007 eos with the same hesitation and kick issue when accellerating from a stop... It obviously is not under factory warranty anymore, and I have an extended that is still active... i dont have the details of my warranty, but I think it is powertrain. Basically, I was wondering if anyone knew if the brake sensor would generally fall under powertrain or not?


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

*Not sure*

I'm not sure about that. Your best bet would be to run it by VW corporate and/or your dealer. But because of the safety issue involved there is probably a pretty good chance that they'll cover it. If you were in a situation where you put your foot down for power and the car hedged and didn't move, that's a manufacturing defect that puts you in potential danger and generates potential liability for them. If you frame the conversation that way I expect they'll do the right thing.

I pulled my paperwork to see if they put the price of that part on my repair form. Unfortunately, they didn't. It just reads "N/A." But if things don't work out with the warranty or VW, the $150-$350 part is likely a good investment for your safety and peace of mind.


----------



## SAUDIANO (Jan 14, 2014)

was it anyhow like this? :


----------

